

Show HN: Simple analytics on cloud spend. - xervmon

I have built a simple service to generates charts on usage and costs for a SaaS service. While companies have raised millions, I have given up a top paying consulting gig to build the service. I need testers to help me stabilize and scale the service.  website : www.xervmon.com
======
planetx
This is a great service. folks should give them a shot.

------
taxation123
oh yeah, thats pretty cool, yet to test more, looks good and neat so far!

